# Was is schuld?



## TheDraft (27. Januar 2017)

Servus ich hab zu zeit ein Problem bei BF1 immer wenn ich in eine runde rein join verreckt meine Grafikkarte in denn nächsten sekunden (ingame hab ich auch dauernt so ein flackerndes wechslen von guter grafik auf alles eine farbe z.B: da is ne stein wand und man kann die steine sehen es flackert alles is eien graue masse) dies is die fehlermeldung dazu: 

DirextX function "g_dx12Renderer-getdevice()-Create Committed Resource (&heapProbs, D3D12_Heap_flag_None.&resource Desc, initia (Usage, clear Value Ptr, _uuidof(ID3D12 Recource,(void**)&...............(the videocard has been physically removed from the system or a driver upgrade for the video card has occurred) GPU Driver 20.19.15.4539  10/14/2016 This error is usually caused by the graphics driver crashing, try installing the latest drivers. Also make sure you have a supported graphics card with at least 1024 MB of VRAM

Irgend eine andere fehler meldung kamm auch schon mal hab mir die aber nich gemerkt. Angefangen hat alles als ich einmal meinen computer mit zu meinen freund mit genommen hab (was ich eig nie mach is ja nich umsonst kein laptop) und dort ging schon bf nicht mehr dacht erstmal kabel locker oder irgendwas hab ersmalt meinen pc aufgemach und geschaut ob alle noch drin sind und noch mal hingelangt.
 Aber alles paste... ok also treiber neu installieren (5 mal auch ältere) nein geht immer noch nich. Also erst mal alles mögliche Googeln ergebnis keins... 
Deswegen wollt ich fragen ob vielleicht jemand mich aufklären könnte wie ich dies beheben kann! oder was dran schuld is.
Konfig:

 Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
 Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
 Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
 Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
450 Watt Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Crucial BX100 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT120BX100SSD1)

und bevor jetzt jemand sagt ja du hast ja auch nen i5 der unter denn mindestdings da is ich hab bf1 in der beta gesuchtet und bis vor 1ner woche gezockt auf full grafikeinstellungen mit konstanten fps und 0 problemen!

PS: ich hab bestimmt irgendwas vergessen reinzuschreiben was wichtig ist und verzeiht mir auch die vielen schächtel sätze und ähnliches bin grad fertig von der Arbeit will aber endlich mal wieder bf1 zocken! und danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort!

LG

TheDraft


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Januar 2017)

TheDraft schrieb:


> und bevor jetzt jemand sagt ja du hast ja auch nen i5 der unter denn mindestdings da is ich hab bf1 in der beta gesuchtet und bis vor 1ner woche gezockt auf full grafikeinstellungen mit konstanten fps und 0 problemen!



EA´s Empfehlung mindestens einen i5 6600K in seinem Pc zu haben ist Schwachsinn, vor allem weil er fast doppelt so schnell ist wie der FX 6350 auf der AMD Seite - brauchst dir gar nicht erst gedanken drüber machen 
(Ich habe vor rund 2 Jahren auch mal einen Pc für einen Kumpel gebaut der bis auf das Netzeil und die SSD identisch ist, und auf dem läuft BF1 wie geschmiert)

Hast du schon einen Clean Install mit dem Display Driver Uninstaller gemacht? Hat mir schon oft geholfen:
Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 17.0.5.0

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Temps aus? 
Falls du noch keine Programme zum Auslesen der Temperaturen Hardware auf deinem Pc hast kannst du die hier nehmen: 
DOWNLOADING HWMONITOR_1.30.EXE | CPUID (HWMonitor)
http://download.msi.com/uti_exe/vga/MSIAfterburnerSetup.zip (MSI Afterburner)

MfG


----------



## zombie82 (28. Januar 2017)

Wurde der Rechner Erschütterungen ausgesetzt? Mein Bruder hat seinen erst vor ein paar Monaten geschrottet, nur weil er ihn unbedingt mit zu nem Kumpel nehmen wollte, dabei aber vergessen hat, dass Fliehkraft/Trägheit und schwere Kühler sich nicht gut vertragen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Januar 2017)

hoert sich nach defektem vram an.
oder zu hohen gpu temperaturen.

ueberpruef das mal


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Januar 2017)

Laufen andere Spiele?


----------



## TheDraft (28. Januar 2017)

also z laufen andere spiele alles andereläuft lol garrys mod und so aber bo3 geht auch nicht aber da kann ich ins game rein und seh alles mit guter grafik kann mich aber nich bewegen was relativ komisch is aber ich seh die anderen rum laufen dann 
des andere teste ich jetzt gleich


----------



## TheDraft (28. Januar 2017)

GPU2 100% auslastung....
und meine Radeon Einstellungen gehen nich da kommt immer eine fehlermeldung mit: Radeon Einstellungen sind Aktuell nich verfügbar. Versuchens sie es erneut, nachdem sie eine anzeige and die Grafikkarte angeschlossen und die Anzeige erweitert haben
Afterburn zeigt neben bei garnichts zu meinr grafikkarte an als ob sie nich angeschlossen wär? nur GPU2 auslastung alles andere bleibt bei 0 obwohl doch eig alles eingestellt is bei afterburn


----------



## TheDraft (28. Januar 2017)

lol hab des kabel am falschen DVI anschluss angesteckt was lernt man draus? schliese nie sofort wenn du besoffen vom freund nachhause kommst deinen pc and lol haha dürft mich auslachen is mir egal wichtiger is das se nicht kaputt is und neben bei hab ich jetzt noch paar nette extra programme
und neben bei man kann ohne grafikkarte lol spielen wust ich nich


----------



## XBurton (28. Januar 2017)

TheDraft schrieb:


> lol hab des kabel am falschen DVI anschluss angesteckt was lernt man draus? schliese nie sofort wenn du besoffen vom freund nachhause kommst deinen pc and lol haha dürft mich auslachen is mir egal wichtiger is das se nicht kaputt is und neben bei hab ich jetzt noch paar nette extra programme
> und neben bei man kann ohne grafikkarte lol spielen wust ich nich


falschen DVI-Anschluss?  Was heißt das? Normalerweise sollten die alle funktionieren :O

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------

